# 16 month old moving furniture and climbing. help!



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

i know i can't be the only one. my son is 16 months and for at least a few months now we have had our dinning room chairs outside of the house because he climbs them and pushes them around to get places like the stove. we are really missing having dinning room chairs he is really good at moving chairs around and climbing in general and we have a really small house and don't really want to use gates or anything and if we did he would climb them. what do other people do?


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Have you tried putting them on top of the table? That way they are right there if you need them.


----------



## miss_nikki (Jan 21, 2007)

my almost 15 month old ds is doing the same thing. He's been able to push things around for a few months. He just figured out the climbing part this past week. Part of it, I'm sure, is that I'm short and climb a lot to get things. And my dds also do this, because they see mom do it. So he has plenty of examples of how it works.


----------



## delfin (Jul 11, 2007)

yes!

mine is doing this too. I just try to let him climb in a few places(couches)and i stay right there. We have been moving the chairs also.
i guess it will pass, but they need to put those new gross motor skill to work!


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

We just let our DS do it. He's 19 months old been doing the chair-push for at least 5 months, climbing on furniture since before he could walk. He likes to push over to the spice rack and play with the spice tins, push up to the sink when we are doing dishes and help/splash in the water. Our solution has been to supervise him but let him explore. He can't push very fast, so we can always redirect him if he's heading towards the stove, which is really the only dangerous zone in the house. He has trouble with the chair or stools getting caught on other furniture, so we have to help untangle chair legs sometimes. I don't see the harm in it unless he is scratching the heck out of your hardwood floors (in which case, you can put felt pads on the feet of the chairs).


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

maybe the problem isn't so much that my son pushes chairs as it is that my husband is not as relaxed a parent as i am. kcparker i agree with you on one level but then my husband gets all flustered and upset and takes the chairs out of the house saying i can bring them back in while he is at work. maybe i will keep the chairs outside when i am cooking and let them be in the house the rest of the time. they don't fit very well on top of our table and my son tries to get them down. he uses anything he can find to climb and sometimes tries to do things like put a step stool on top of a chair. thats actually pretty scary but he always has someone near him.
thanks for all the feedback.

oh and miss_nikki i'm short to i think that is part of it for us as well.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Micah is/was a climber too. He will be 2 next month and it is not uncommon to find him on chairs, couches, the dining room table, etc. on occasion. I have always just let him explore within reason. When he was at your son's stage, I let him roam and climb within reason -- like the step stool on the chair and touching the stove would be "no no's", but other general climbing and exploring I allowed with supervision. On the plus side, if he is allowed to climb, he will master the skill and a.) it won't be AS alluring to him as it is now that it is new and b.) he will get very good at getting up and back down which may help you worry a little less. I have also found that at that age (and any age really







) what they are NOT supposed to do is the most enticing, so if you can talk your DH into relaxing a little bit, he might not be as interested it doing it anymore.


----------



## Kyliemay (May 8, 2021)

mama_daba said:


> i know i can't be the only one. my son is 16 months and for at least a few months now we have had our dinning room chairs outside of the house because he climbs them and pushes them around to get places like the stove. we are really missing having dinning room chairs he is really good at moving chairs around and climbing in general and we have a really small house and don't really want to use gates or anything and if we did he would climb them. what do other people do?


Erm why dont you tell you kid to stop moving furniture. he does it because you let him. Try being a parent instead off whinging on forums. You are letting you kid be a brat and i hate to think how he behaves at other peoples houses and that.


----------



## Momof6itsdefinatelymagic (7 mo ago)

Kyliemay said:


> Erm why dont you tell you kid to stop moving furniture. he does it because you let him. Try being a parent instead off whinging on forums. You are letting you kid be a brat and i hate to think how he behaves at other peoples houses and that.


 Please never reproduce lol 😂 wow


----------



## JoeSmith (1 mo ago)

How do you like the idea of buying a contemporary dining table? How practical is this piece of furniture in the interior?


----------

